

Show HN: A personalized checklist to save you $1,000s in taxes - bennyjoseph

My buddy and I built this to see how we will be affected by all of the new tax rules. We think that the way Americans plan and file their taxes is too painful and completely broken. This first product makes sure that you aren't surprised by a bigger tax bill next year and suggests ways on how to lower your taxes.  More to come soon!<p>We would love your feedback. Is this something that you would use?
======
bennyjoseph
here is the clickable link: <https://www.goodapril.com>

